# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Thalassotherapie tegen rugpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Thalassotherapie, goed tegen rugpijn*
Thalassotherapieën zijn heel erg geschikt voor mensen met rugpijn. Het verwarmde zeewater heeft een weldoende invloed op de spieren en de gewrichten. Dat, in combinatie met gerichte kinesitherapie en de goede eigenschappen van de gebruikte algen, verricht wonderen. 

*
Thalassotherapie aangewezen bij reuma* 

Reuma, en meer bepaald rugpijn en ontstekingen van de gewrichten, is een van de meest voorkomende redenen waarom mensen een thalassotherapie volgen. Vooral in Frankrijk is de therapie een groot succes. Zowat elke ruglijder kent er de baden, de warmte en de massages die zijn rugpijn verzachten. En in deze drie gebieden verrichten de thalassokuren ook wonderen. 

Als men in het zwembad is ondergedompeld, gaat het zeewater de gewrichten ontspannen. Het maakt ze soepel en vergemakkelijkt de bewegingen en de mobiliteit ervan. De warmte van het water heeft dan weer een sterk relaxerend effect.Thalassokuren houden ook allerlei soorten hydromassages in bad of in de douche in. Hierbij worden waterstralen onder hoge druk op bepaalde zones van het lichaam gericht, met een heel weldadig effect op de spieren. Ze hebben tegelijk een ontspannende en pijnstillende werking en bevorderen de doorbloeding. 

In een thalassokuur kan men ook allerlei massages en andere soorten verzorging krijgen. 
Vakkundig geschoolde kinesisten verlenen hier specifieke aanvullende zorgen met modder, algen, etherische oliën…


*Algen, onmisbare aanvulling op de thalassotherapie* 

Algen, vooral bruinwieren - een groep van algen die zeer rijk is aan mineralen en oligo-elementen -, hebben als eigenschap dat ze de spieren ontspannen en pijn verzachten. Ze helpen ook via transpiratie de afvalstoffen afdrijven, voorzien het lichaam opnieuw van mineralen en maken de huid gezond. 
Deze algen worden op de zeebodem vergaard, vervolgens fijngemalen en met een nauwkeurig bepaalde hoeveelheid zeewater vermengd. Ze worden dan gebruikt in de vorm van een warme pasta die royaal wordt uitgesmeerd over een kleiner of groter deel van het lichaam. Om de warmte vast te houden wordt het lichaam in een omslag gewikkeld. Soms wordt hiervoor ook een infrarode lamp gebruikt. Die warme dikke brij ontspant de spieren, verzacht de pijn, en versnelt de bloedsomloop, waardoor de uitscheiding van de afvalstoffen bevorderd wordt en de oligo-elementen via de poriën de huid makkelijker kunnen binnendringen. 


*Na de ontspanning, de spiertraining* 

Een behandeling van de rug is niet volledig zonder spiertraining. Daarom omvatten de thalassokuren bovenop de onmisbare aspecten van ontspanning ook lessen in aquagym en spiertraining. Het doel hiervan is het versterken en ontwikkelen van de spieren. Aquagym leent zich daar bijzonder goed voor omdat de oefeningen onder water gebeuren. Het risico op spier- en gewrichtsletsels is daardoor minimaal. Het lichaam weegt onder water 4 keer minder omdat het gedragen wordt en voelt dus licht aan. Maar het effect van de oefeningen op de spieren en gewrichten blijft hetzelfde…


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

